# Orlando PD suspect dies in custody.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The Orlando Police Department released the body camera video from officers that responded the day a suspect died in custody. It happened Feb. 1 in a shopping plaza on the southeast corner of North Pine Hills Road and North Lane. The suspect was supposed to be tried this month in a case where he was charged with aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. But the only thing officers knew the day the man was arrested and later died is that he appeared to be in possession of drugs. "Stop digging around or I'll put you to the ground!" Orlando police Officer Shuaib Moonda said to the suspect on body camera video. Moonda ordered Isaiah Payne to stop digging his hands into his pockets after confronting him at the North Lane Plaza shopping center Feb. 1. But Payne did not follow instructions. "Get down on the ground!" Moonda said. And that's when the baton came out. After the two separate, with Payne still standing, the officer draws his taser. As Payne faces the ground, the officer orders him to stop chewing what he believes to be drugs as other officers arrive. Seventeen officers appeared at the scene before the incident is cleared, all wearing body cameras. The suspect was never tased. Payne appears to have trouble breathing, prompting him to be unhandcuffed and three doses of the anti-overdose medication Narcan are administered along with CPR. Payne was rushed to a hospital but died. The suspect's mother talked with us hours after it happened. "I want an autopsy and I wanna know who all was involved,” Zaricka Payne said. Orlando's police chief tells WESH 2 News the department offered to show her the body camera footage, but she tells us she declined and referred us to her attorney. "The loss of a loved one, regardless of the circumstances, can be very difficult. As you will be able to see from the videos, officers and fire personnel rendered immediate aid to Mr. Payne,” Chief Orlando Rolon said. Payne has an extensive criminal record in Orange County with 10 felony arrests since 2010, including convictions for battery on a law enforcement officer, robbery and drug trafficking. We talked with several people at the shopping center who witnessed some or all of the incident, but they declined to speak with us. WESH 2 News reached out to the Payne family's attorney Ben Crump. His office did not return our messages. The Florida Department of Law Enforcement is investigating this death but all officers involved are back to work.


----------

